

Ask HN: What are some podcasts you listen to? - avinassh


======
kohanz
[http://bootstrappedwithkids.com](http://bootstrappedwithkids.com)

[http://startupsfortherestofus.com](http://startupsfortherestofus.com)

[http://mixergy.com](http://mixergy.com)

------
echolima
First and foremost, dancarlin.com for both his political and history podcasts.
If you have not heard any of his history podcasts, please give it a listen.

Next would be Marc Maron at wtfpod.com and the occassional Kevin Smith
smodcast. Really liking the new Fraiser podcast he is doing with Matt Mira

Dead Robot Society and Narrative Breakdown, because I do a lot of writing

And of course my podcast I do with 2 friends on writing and technology,
typehammer.com

Yes, there are no programming podcasts listed. I guessed that is what you may
have been looking for, and if so, sorry.

~~~
quickpost
Seconded Dan Carlin's Hardcore History. It is awesome. He is an amazing
storyteller and makes history come to life in a way that is fascinating and
very approachable.

I've walked many, many miles with Dan Carlin in my ear.

------
kachhalimbu
Long time listener of Big Picture Science[1]. Lately also enjoying not so
frequently updated TTL podcast[2] (the latest episode with boki beran of
Intuit was quite enlightening.

[1] [http://www.bigpicturescience.org/](http://www.bigpicturescience.org/) [2]
[http://ttlpodcast.com/](http://ttlpodcast.com/)

------
jfaucett
for those of you who like history and can understand spanish, I really like
"ser historia con nacho ares" its always got interesting subject matter and is
really well put together. [http://www.nachoares.com/seccion/ser-
historia/](http://www.nachoares.com/seccion/ser-historia/)

For literature, I like BBC 4 Open Book, its a pretty good way for me to find
new books and authors to read:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02nrsfl/episodes/downloads](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02nrsfl/episodes/downloads)

Another one thats short and sweet for language enthusiast is "sozusagen!" auf
BR2. (German though)
[http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/kultur/sozusagen/sozusagen112...](http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/kultur/sozusagen/sozusagen112.html).

Those are the only ones that have stuck with me over the years and continually
delivered good content for stuff I'm interested in.

------
NatW
The Bugle: [http://thebuglepodcast.com/](http://thebuglepodcast.com/)

StartUp:
[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

Reply All: [http://gimletmedia.com/show/reply-
all/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/reply-all/)

Planet Money: [http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510289/planet-
money](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510289/planet-money)

Radiolab:
[http://www.radiolab.org/series/podcasts/](http://www.radiolab.org/series/podcasts/)

Invisiblia:
[http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510307/invisibilia](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510307/invisibilia)

This American Life:
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast)

------
miluz
1\. Song Exploder: Hrishikesh Hirway interviews composers. In the interview
they talk about the process of how one of their songs were created. One of my
favorites: [https://soundcloud.com/hrishihirway/song-exploder-
no-24-tych...](https://soundcloud.com/hrishihirway/song-exploder-no-24-tycho)
Another one of my favorites:
[https://soundcloud.com/hrishihirway/songexploder-
no-8-loren](https://soundcloud.com/hrishihirway/songexploder-no-8-loren)

2\. Radiolab: This one gets you thinking. I feel like sometimes they will
oversimplify very complicated concepts though. One of my favorites:
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/worth/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/worth/)
(This one is really long. It's like a three in one. Usually they are like 30
minutes long).

3\. Let My People Think: This one is a thinker too.

4\. Here and Now: Basically the news.

5\. NPR All Songs Considered: (I don't listen to this very much) They have
guest DJ's, and new music (I'm not much of a fan some of the music they put
up). They also have special episodes, which are more interesting. One of my
favs:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/allsongs/2015/05/19/406500138/th...](http://www.npr.org/sections/allsongs/2015/05/19/406500138/the-
songs-that-make-us-cry)

6\. NPR Pop Culture Happy Hour: (I don't listen to this very much) They talk
about new movies, shows, books, and songs.

Here is an episode I like from this podcasts (I haven't had the chance to
explore the other episodes though): [http://www.radiodiaries.org/new-podcast-
strange-fruit-voices...](http://www.radiodiaries.org/new-podcast-strange-
fruit-voices-of-a-lynching/)

------
cpete
Typically listen to comedy podcasts:

Earwolf and Wolfpop Podcast Networks -
[http://earwolf.com/](http://earwolf.com/) &
[http://wolfpop.com/](http://wolfpop.com/)

Probably Science, where "four professional comedians/incompetent scientists
take you through this week in science. Incompetently."
-[http://www.probablyscience.com/](http://www.probablyscience.com/)

General:

[http://longform.org/podcast](http://longform.org/podcast)

------
afridi
Startup Related (I don't listen to all of their episodes, but I do listen to
several from): \- Tim Ferriss Show \- This Week in Startups \- Geek's Guide to
the Galaxy \- A16Z Podcast \- Harvard Business Review \- Entrepreneurial
Thought Leaders \- Foundation

Non-Tech: \- Serial (it's over but really interesting) \- Undisclosed (the
successor to Serial)

------
ljk
[http://www.billburr.com/podcast](http://www.billburr.com/podcast)

------
ivanb
Scott Johnson's "The Morning Stream", "Film Sack", "Current Geek" and whatever
else he puts out. He and his co-hosts are very cheerful. They are more about
positive emotions than the substance. It really makes my life better and me
not as grumpy.

------
ywecur
[http://hellointernet.fm](http://hellointernet.fm)

------
valbaca
In order of personal preference:

Welcome to Night Vale

Limited Resources

The Last Geeks of a Dying World (I know the hosts personally)

Polyamory Weekly

The Dave Ramsey Show

The Tim Ferriss Show

------
brudgers
Currently working through the catalog of:

SE-Radio: [http://se-Radio.net](http://se-Radio.net)

The Change Log: [https://changelog.com/](https://changelog.com/)

------
cauterize
Haskell Cast - a Haskell / functional programming-focused pod cast:
[http://www.haskellcast.com/](http://www.haskellcast.com/)

------
msluyter

      The Simple Programmer Podcast
      Javascript Jabber

------
someonewithpc
I've recently been listening to This Developer's Life; also the Blender Guru
podcast (about the 3D free-software program a Blender).

------
onaclov2000
javascript jabber, I don't always listen so much to the language specifics but
the ideas. I enjoy it.

There is also Ruby Rogues which is pretty good too.

------
thedogeye
Hardcore History is the best podcast in the world.

------
escherize
I really like Freedomain Radio:
[http://fdrpodcasts.com](http://fdrpodcasts.com)

------
partisan
Music: Music for Programming. Science: StarTalk Radio. Fun: The Gralien
Report, The Paracast.

------
baobaba
Here's my list for people interested in bootstrapping / side projects:

Startups For the Rest of Us (Rob Walling & Mike Taber)
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

Tropical MBA podcast [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/tropical-mba-
entrepreneu...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/tropical-mba-
entrepreneurship/id325757845)

The Startup Chat by Steli Efti & Hiten Shah
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/startup-chat-steli-
hiten...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/startup-chat-steli-
hiten/id997616345?mt=2)

The Rocketship Podcast [http://rocketship.fm/](http://rocketship.fm/)

Some great podcasts that don't come out often or have a limited amount of
episodes:

Kalzumeus Software with Patrick McKenzie (wish it came out more often!)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/kalzumeus-software-
podca...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/kalzumeus-software-
podcasts/id560734474?mt=2)

Stacking the Bricks by Amy Hoy [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/stacking-
bricks-real-ent...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/stacking-bricks-real-
entrepreneur/id956943158?mt=2)

The Entrepreneur's Guide to Finding Your First Customers
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/entrepreneurs-guide-
to-f...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/entrepreneurs-guide-to-
finding/id872932172?mt=2)

Product People by Justin Jackson
[http://productpeople.tv/](http://productpeople.tv/)

Not so much about bootstrapping, but some great story-telling:

StartUp by Gimlet Media
[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

Other:

The Tim Ferriss Show [https://itunes.apple.com/id/podcast/the-tim-ferriss-
show/id8...](https://itunes.apple.com/id/podcast/the-tim-ferriss-
show/id863897795?mt=2)

Zen Founder [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/zen-founder-
startups.-fa...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/zen-founder-
startups.-family./id965682541?mt=2)

------
cristiandonosoc
Jeff And Casey Show

Partially Examined Life

This Developer's Life

------
aklemm
Coder Radio and Rationally Speaking

------
anon3_
Honestly? For those who want to sort of "escape" the stranglehold of the media
elite and do something weird:

Alex Jones is great.
[http://www.infowars.com/stream.pls](http://www.infowars.com/stream.pls)
(11AM-2PM CST) - He comes from Austin, TX and is sort of an icon around town
:)

Another one I love is Coast to Coast FM: [https://www.iheart.com/show/Coast-
To-Coast/](https://www.iheart.com/show/Coast-To-Coast/) \- They talk about
paranormal / UFO's / Ghosts.

------
Cyph0n
StartUp

The Truth

99% Invisible

Planet Money

Criminal

How to Do Everything

Stuff You Should Know

Startups For the Rest of Us

The Memory Palace

The Tim Ferris Show

Smart Passive Income

Freakonomics Radio

Serial (Season 1)

Invisibilia

Wormwood

